# Community > Clubs >  Bruce Rifle Club

## gimp

Any members, what's the schedule over Xmas/New Year?

----------


## Indiana_Jones

How often does the club shoot? 

Been thinking about popping down and giving the range a go.

----------


## gimp

It's nice. Organised shoots every second Sunday. There's one this weekend I'll be going to

----------


## Indiana_Jones

What's the access to the range like? i.e. can you only shoot on 'shoot days'?

Cheers for the reply _b

Edit: Also what kind of shooting is it? long range sort of stuff? I ask as most of my rifles are old military ones, which have iron sights.

----------


## gimp

There's open range access to club members every Saturday and every other second Sunday

----------

